# maybe my eyes are bad



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

http://forum.highlifter.com/2011-canam-800r-xmr-6-lift-m4624895.aspx



bike is on hl for sale i asked the guy if the front arms are bent he told me no they sure do look it.


----------



## brute w/hemi (Oct 15, 2009)

They are arched.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ok thanks lol


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

It looks like just the angle the pic was taken.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Usually the big lifts have arched a arms like that, your new catvos lifts a arms arent like that?


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Thier web site has pics of different lifts and they look the same as that picture for the 6" lifts, so must be normal.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

They "gull wing" them like that for better ground clearance.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

CumminsPower24 said:


> Usually the big lifts have arched a arms like that, your new catvos lifts a arms arent like that?




the shock mount arms do but the bottom arms dont. and another of our members has the same 10' CATVOS and his are the same as mine.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i think kawi should make all their stock arms bent like that.. that way we could have even better bikes than the rest.. plus it would allow for bigger tires with less lift.. i think it would be awsome..:309149:


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

the a-arms are "arched." gives it a more custom look.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks to me like all the wheels are leaning to the left. Now I'm no Can-Am man but if the A-arms are made alike then all the tires should lean out, not left side out and right side in. No camera angle will make them look like that.

Well our eyes may be bad. Just looked at another bike and it also looks like the right tire is leaning in. This is from a head on photo.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

hey speedman,how are you liking your new lift?Did you ever sell your other lift?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

rockettsntexas said:


> hey speedman,how are you liking your new lift?Did you ever sell your other lift?




i havent put new lift on yet im getting it powder coated, i traded my other lift for this one.

hows your lift doing?


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

they might not be arched they just look like its raked foward look hard and u will see


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ not very likely.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i got pics from him ill post up when i get home, they are arched arms


----------

